# Fuzzy X Rex litter



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Started out as 5 babies, but mom culled 2. Ended up with 1 black standard, 1 white Re/re fz/fz, and one black Re/re Fz/fz. I was SO EXCITED when I realized that the white buck was fuzzy! I am breeding for Re/Re fz/fz, so him already being fz/fz helps a lot! Yay. 

They didn't all want to hold still in the same spot, but you get the idea. 
They're just starting to open their eyes today. They're HUGE! :shock:


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

They're gorgeous!! Congrats


----------



## GypsyTails (Jul 14, 2010)

I love monster babies!


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Thank you both!

And I was so happy to see NO KINKS in this litter! My previous fuzzy litter was riddled with kinks. :|


----------

